# PS7: Belichtungszeit / PS CS: Verschlussgeschwindigkeit !? (EXIF-Daten auslesen)



## jensen (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: unter PS 7 kann man über Datei -> Datei-Informationen im Abschnitt EXIF die Belichtungszeit meiner Fotos lesen.

Bei PS CS über Datei -> Datei-Information kann ich im Abschnitt "Kameradaten 1" nur die Angabe "Verschlussgeschwindigkeit" sehen, wobei bei meiner Kamera kein Verschluss arbeitet. Somit kann ich dort z.B. nur die Belichtungszeit einer Canon EOS D30 sehen.

Damit ich auch die Belichtungszeit von meiner Kamera sehe, muss ich das nun extra über den Dateibrowser auslesen. Ist das korrekt so oder bin ich blind?

Ist das schonmal jemandem aufgefallen? Ich finde es ziemlich unpraktisch. Stützt sich PS CS nur auf professionelle Kameras? Oder kann ich die Belichtungszeit auch schneller auslesen?

Vielen Dank!

Jens


----------



## McAce (19. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst die Daten auch im Explorer abrufen und zwar rechtsklick auf das Foto dann
eigenschaften dort Dateiinfo unten auf erweitert klicken und schon werden alle möglichen
Daten angezeigt.

Ach ja bei mir wird die Verschlußzeit auch nicht in PS CS angezeigt.

Zumindest bei mir ich habe eine Nikon D70


----------



## jensen (20. Oktober 2004)

Im Explorer bekomme ich nur Grösse, Auflösung und auch nicht viel mehr angezeigt. Vielleicht gehts ja bei XP.. 

jens


----------



## McAce (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich nutze XP welches du denn?

Ich weiß das es von Nikon ein Programm gibt mit welchem man alle relevanten Daten auslesen kann."Nikon Capture4"

Ich weiß nicht ob die Kompatibel mit der Canon ist aber sowas sollte es doch auch von Canon geben

Schau mal hier vielleicht findest du da was.

http://support.canon.de/produkte/ipd/eosd30/eosd30_sw.htm


----------

